# Please pray



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My grandparents were in a car accident and were taken to the hospital and admitted as trauma 1. Please pray they will be alright. My grandma is diabetic. These are my only grandparents left. My grandparents on my mom's side died a few years ago from cancer.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh no! I'm soo sorry. I hope they will be ok. They will be in my prayers.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Prayers coming :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers for your grandparents & you.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. You must be worried sick!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

:grouphug:


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh my, I am so sorry for what you and your family are going through...:tear: I send my deepest and kindest wishes! :hug:


----------



## Spanish (Feb 13, 2013)

prayers for you and grandparents, family.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Will pray for your family.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

ray: :hug:

So sorry, hope everything turns out okay. I'm praying! 

:grouphug:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Really sorry about that.  Ill pray! ray:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry 4 late reply was at hpspital w/ them. Grandma is in surgery now to plug a bleeding in her pelvic area. She also has broken wrist and broken pelvic. Grandpa has 3 broken ribs, something wrong w/ 2 vertebra, a possible broken hip, and something wrong with his head. He was driving and got t-boned. He pulled out in front of someone. they moved them from trauma center to different floors. Grandpa is on 3rd grandma is on 5th. Plz keep praying thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

im so sorry..praying!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sending more prayers to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sending prayers...It's good news that they are stable and in rooms.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayer sent.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prayers for healing and comfort for all ... :hug: :hug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh no! i'm so very sorry. hoping for the best. :hug:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry. Praying for you and your family. Keep us posted if you can. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry ! All of you will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you guys so much! You all mean so much to me! Grandma is in surgery now to put a plate and pin in her wrist and a pin in her pelvis. They successfully plugged the bleed in her pelvic area. Grandpa has 6 broken ribs not 3. His hip is fractured not broken. Tried him on morphine but that didn't cut the pain. They are going to give him an epidural. He also has to go on a ventilator because his left lung is slightly punctured and he isn't taking deep enough breaths.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh mannn    Will continue to pray.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Continued prayers for your family.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Same here , all of you will be my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Praying. ray:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Update! Grandma is standing by the bed with a walker! Grandpa is still having issues managing pain. Nurses tried to sit him on the edge of the bed but he couldn't bare the pain. They will be in a rehab center for at least 3mos. They're dog is living with us. Our dog and cats have accepted her thank goodness.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry!:tear:

They're in all our prairs!!!:tear:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I will pray for relief of your grandpa's pain.  Wonderful news on Grandma!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

prayers and good thoughts heading your way...hugs for grandpa..poor guy..


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Prayers continuing how is your grandpa and grandma now?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Both were sitting up in a chair today. Grandma is being a wuss. That's not surprising because she likes the attention.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are continuing to improve.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Great news ! Prayers and well wishes :grouphug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear it Kayla!!  :stars: hope they continue to improve


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Going to the rehab center right now. Grandma complaining the whole way. She has such a negative attitude. I don't think she even wants to get better. She likes all the attention too much to even care to try to get better. Grandpa is actually trying to get better. He's doing his breathing exercises more than his doctors told him to. And he does better sitting up and stays sitting up a lot longer than Grandma does. Grandma sits up for about 10 or 15 minutes and then says," Oh, I need to get back in bed." Grandpa sat up for 25 mins. for the first time Sunday. She's not even making an effort. I hope this rehab center doesn't go easy on her. The doctors told them both that this rehab center is really good and that they will work you. They will have rehab 3 hours a day. Now, whether that's all together or 1 hour 3x a day idk. But, Please pray for an attitude change for grandma. We're all tired of her saying,"I can't do it." When she won't even try.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh, im so sorry. I know first hand how frustrating it can be....I had the same situation with my mom..very hard...prayers sent..!! and a hug


----------

